# Guardian Angel



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*So we just got a bottle of Guardian Angel, and we want to give a little bit to Lyla, but with us not being able to separate her, we are wondering if the other two can also have it without having any kind of adverse reactions.

Any ideas?*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

This is an excellent product and is fine for healthy birds as well as a weak bird that needs an immune system boost.We use this Any time our birds come into stress due to weather or bird shows or a night freight. This is a good product. do not over due it so that the birds system sees this as normal and requires excess to get the job done. We use Guardian angel all of the time. the one time we switch is to avitech electrolyte that has no sugar in it is if the bird is suspected of having a fungal or fungal/bacteria combo illness. Fungal organisms thrive on sugar. That said, when a bird is in trouble use the sugar base electrolyte if that is what you have available. warmth and fuel are critical to keeping a bird alive until you can get your bird to An avian vet for professional help.

We always keep Electrolyte/probiotics/liquid calcium that can be put in drinking water or on soft food or to soak millet spray in for a sick bird that is refusing to eat. Egg food fresh or pre made is another excellent food for a bird that is not eating well. The vitamins/nutrients in an electrolyte can stimulate the bird to feel hungry to eat which in turn warms the birds body by digesting the fuel which then makes the bird feel better and be interested in keeping the cycle going. Keeping a bird warm is a critical part of first aid.

Blessings, Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks so much, Jo-Ann! How often should I give it to them? And is it easier to give via food or water?*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

Whenever the birds are under stress is a good time to use guardian angel . We alternate Sodium benzoate, ACV Euca-Mint, Guardian or other electrolyte /probiotic When ever there is stress from weather or a bird show or introducing new birds to flock. Just rotate with other things so that the birds do not become indifferent to the change. The Idea is to give a stimulation to the immune system. So it should be unique. There is no strict rule. We just use the one that seems to be best for the circumstance. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------

